# Cody's Photo Shoot



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

My husband is such a wonderful photographer! He took this beautiful portrait of Cody for my birthday.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Another photo!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cody is tired from being a model.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adorable!! What a great birthday present! wonderful photos


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, wow!


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

.

Awesome photos!

.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a thoughtful husband! Cody is a great model.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Gorgeous photos. What a great present!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

All amazing - Cody looks wonderful. Great birthday present.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a great gift!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow, they look very professional and Cody posed beautifully.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Wonderful photos of a Beautiful dog.
Great present


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

What a wonderful gift. Hubby is very talented and it looks like he had a great subject to work with.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

OMG LOVEEEEE

Nic & Darla


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday to you! Cody is a natural. Beautiful pictures and wonderful hubby.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Fantastic model, fantastic photographer!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, those are great shots ... so beautiful...

Did he do these at a studio or at home?


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Cody010414 said:


> Another photo!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it ....


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

My husband is a professional photographer. He setup his portrait lights and background at our home. I like to show off his photos.


----------

